# "Masking" Video



## adambattey (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to figure out a way in which I can play a video behind a shape...

Basically I am projecting an image of the inside of a minibus where you can see out of the windows... and i would like to have a video of country roads and things 'outside' the window.

I set it up very crudely in PowerPoint but when it comes to play the video it 'jumps' in front of the minibus inner and blocks it all out...

Any ideas how i can solve this would be awesome!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 1, 2010)

You would need to do this in a real video editor, like Sony Vegas for instance.

You would set it up very similar to how it would have been done live for the movies The windows in the shot would be all colored green or blue and then you would chroma key your background video so that it would only "show thru" the green screen areas on your inside the mini bus

You can do a google search but here is one clip

How To Learn The Secrets To Chromakey With Sony Vegas Movie Studio (Creative & Culture: Filmmaking: Editing)

Sharyn


----------



## aelfric5578 (Feb 10, 2010)

If an expensive editor like Vegas or Adobe Premiere is not within your budget, the effect can be done with a little more work in Windows Movie Maker. The quality would be lower, but it's a good way to do it for free. This link shows you how to do it. I've used it before once. Doesn't look too bad.

How to Chroma Key in Windows Movie Maker: 9 steps - wikiHow


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 10, 2010)

Just to make sure it is understood the link I provided did not need full Sony Vegas it waw for Vegas Movie Studio about a 60 dollar ap

Sharyn


----------



## RoccoD (Feb 28, 2010)

The cheapest easiest way I can think to do this would be to forget Powerpoint and use keynote instead. Take the picture of the bus and make a solid color where you want to see through (green is great) and use the alpha tool to take out that color. Then play your video on the layer behind the bus and prest-o change-o you have your effect. The result will look better and more professional if you use Sony Vegas or AfterEffects or something like that, but Keynote isn't bad, and it is way more powerful than Powerpoint.


----------

